# Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

I installed a new cam follower on my longitudinal 2.0T engine and took a ton of pictures during the process. I tried to capture everything I could, including the tools used for the job.
The car is a 2005.5 Audi A4 2.0T Quattro 6MT
It has the stock HPFP with the 12pt internal drive banjo bolt.
Cam Follower Install Pictures:
https://goo.gl/photos/8BcSyb1yxXDxPYcD7 
I also have pictures of the new cam follower after 5k miles if interested:
https://goo.gl/photos/zoyFVyAWDUgLoSyr6 
*New:* Pictures of the new cam follower after 10k miles:
https://goo.gl/photos/FMtCnV3cqtKTvCyh9
Please ask as many questions as possible so this can be helpful for others as well. The majority of this process can be applied to the GLI/GTI/A3 as well, although there are already examples of these available.
NOTE: I replaced the follower as a precautionary measure, and so I could make a tutorial for the longitudinal platform. The follower I removed has not failed, and had a decent amount of life left. Now that I have a new follower I am inspecting every 5k to check for wear and get pictures.


Further Inspections/Replacements documented in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4804687


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (JEttaVR66Spd)*

Is it the cam, follower, or both that are considered troublesome?


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_Is it the cam, follower, or both that are considered troublesome?

DISCLAIMER: This explanation is my opinion on the subject, there is much debate as to the actual cause:
The high pressure fuel pump cam follower is the suspect part for most. In many cases the cam follower is worn down, then the piston that drives the high pressure fuel pump rides directly on the surface of the cam. You can imagine that this causes significant damage to the cam and fuel pump. Eventually the cam and pump wear enough that the piston of the fuel pump no longer reaches full stroke. At this point Fuel pressure begins to fluctuate. With the low fuel pressure the ECM will start to detect this as a problem and throw a check engine light. There is a TSB from both VW and Audi on how to handle this problem once the check engine light comes on. If you are not under warranty, this is quite an expensive service to have done (~$1000). They will replace the HPFP, the cam, and the cam follower, since they have all been destroyed.








Now my problem with this is ...
I don't care if VW/Audi will fix it for free or I have to pay for it, I don't want to wait until there is a pile of metal shavings in my oil pan for them to say "Oh, we can fix that for you."
So, the idea is to make sure that the cam follower stays in good shape, and you have proper oil flow to the cam lobe that drives the HPFP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This problem has surfaced on many cars from completely stock, to re-flashed, to heavily modded. As far as I know there is no verified solution to this problem yet. Even the updated parts from VW/Audi have not completely solved the problem.


----------



## MKV~Adam (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (JEttaVR66Spd)*

Great tutorial and pics!! 
I only wish my GTI had enough room to easily get that banjo bolt. 
I see that you also have hardlines runnning to the HPFP like my early 06. Some of the new models (BPY) have softer lines that are a little more flexible, but I have never seen them in person. 
*What were you oil levels like on the old follower. Was it kept between Max and Min 100% of the time?*
*Which Cam revision did you have? I dont think it was mentioned!?*
How do you feel about this theory I read in one of the other "Cam/Follower" threads regarding placing a new follower on a "broke in" cam. It makes sense that from the factory both the cam
and the follower have a coating on them which allows them
to "wear" and break each other in at relatively the same rate. *Are you concerned about the rate at which a factory coated follower will wear on a "used" cam (for lack of better word)??*
Cheers


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (MKV~Adam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV~Adam* »_
*What were you oil levels like on the old follower. Was it kept between Max and Min 100% of the time?*


I am slightly OCD about car maintenance. So my oil level is always at 75% between the marks. I check my oil level about once a week, and every time I plan on driving for more than 2 hours on the interstate, and before every AutoX event, and any time I hear an odd tapping sound .... you get the point. I also change my oil at 3300 mile intervals, using Mobil1 0W-40. I am not leaking nor burning enough oil to even notice on a change in the oil level.

_Quote, originally posted by *MKV~Adam* »_
*Which Cam revision did you have? I don't think it was mentioned!?*


I did not mention the revision, because I don't know which I have for sure. I don't have any damage to the surface of the cam lobe, so I have not done a further inspection. Assuming my car has the original cam, since it was built in Jan 2005, I think I have the Rev A cam. The inspection of the end of the cam to find out is a little more difficult on the A4 due to the longitudinal layout of the engine. I plan on finding out soon, when I find enough time and daylight.


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV~Adam* »_
How do you feel about this theory I read in one of the other "Cam/Follower" threads regarding placing a new follower on a "broke in" cam. It makes sense that from the factory both the cam
and the follower have a coating on them which allows them
to "wear" and break each other in at relatively the same rate. *Are you concerned about the rate at which a factory coated follower will wear on a "used" cam (for lack of better word)??*


I agree that a new cam and a new cam follower is the best solution, but it is not economically feasible. However, this would be similar to running used rotors with new brake pads; the pads wear faster than they would with new rotors. I am concerned that this follower will wear faster than the original one, but I am hoping that the cam will not wear any faster than with the original follower, or even slower.
By looking at many failures, it seems that VW has intentionally made the cam follower softer than the cam (as it should be). So this means if you keep a good follower in there, the cam should last the life of the engine.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (JEttaVR66Spd)*

How much does the follower cost?


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_How much does the follower cost?

It ranges in price from $50 to $75 depending on where you order it from.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (JEttaVR66Spd)*

Thanks for the explanation. Do you suppose there would be a markt for a $100 follower that didn't wear or wipe out the cam?


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_Thanks for the explanation. Do you suppose there would be a markt for a $100 follower that didn't wear or wipe out the cam?

I am pretty sure there is a market for a good solution to this problem up to $250, or maybe even more. If you compare the $1000+ cost of fixing it after it fails, a few hundred up front sounds like a good deal. For anyone spending ~$7000 on a big turbo kit, a good solution would be worth its weight in gold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have worked on a few ideas and designs as to how this can be solved; but, I haven't spent too much time on putting anything together yet. I am still trying to gauge how fast the original parts are wearing with the stock HPFP. My upgraded HPFP will wait until I get a solid idea of the wear rate.
Ideas from just a better follower to a whole new oil delivery method have crossed my mind. If this becomes too big of an issue, I might be buying myself a "development" engine for "testing." (Obviously, I mean a "project" engine for "racing."







) I think a used 2.0T in my MkII would suffice.








I have been looking into the wear issue for little while now, and my conclusions are: If the oil film between the follower and cam remains intact, the wear is under control, even on a heavily modded car. A new follower every 25k to 50k and you should be good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (JEttaVR66Spd)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great write up


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_ Do you suppose there would be a markt for a $100 follower that didn't wear or wipe out the cam?
 
BIG market IMO.
I should re-check mine soon its been about 7-8K miles and 10 months since last time it was checked .







Bob.G


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_Thanks for the explanation. Do you suppose there would be a markt for a $100 follower that didn't wear or wipe out the cam?

If you made it, proved it, warranted it, then I'd buy it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_
If you made it, proved it, warranted it, then I'd buy it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


that makes two of us...it's the only reason I have yet to upgrade the HPFP...to the OP, great write-up and pics...very nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Make that three. Excellent pics too! 
I started taking mine apart (in my 06, which I traded in for an 08), and the banjo bolt kicked my ass. Realized didn't have enough time to play with it, and put it all back together. 
I haven't removed my new engine cover yet, but I'm hoping it's got the rubber hose instead of the banjo bolt (build date 05/08).


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Aguilar)*

You should I have a 03/07 build date and gald as He11 that I have the rubber hose and not that banjo bolt.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah...that Bango Bolt is a real MFer to get off man...then, even once you have it started, there's always the worry that you're gonna drop it into the bottomless pit of the engine bay and never find it again...man, I hate that bolt!!!


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

JettaVR66Spd I want to thank you for doing this resesarch on the follower wear issue. 
For me, the cam follower issue is the biggest technical worry I have about my GTi. I checked mine at 30k and it looked fine. I fully intent to check it every 10k from now on though. Maybe even every 5k. 
I'm very very very curious to find out how your "new follower, original cam" test goes. 
I also would happily pay $200 to have this problem permanently fixed. It seems like it should be simple. They already have 16 cam followers in these engines that don't wear out. Why not 17?


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (StuMacLean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StuMacLean* »_ I'm very very very curious to find out how your "new follower, original cam" test goes. 

I will be hitting 55k miles this week and will be doing an oil change and inspection of the cam follower and cam again. I will post my findings here. This will show the wear after 10k miles on the new follower, using the old cam.
You can look at the second link at the top of this thread to see the new cam follower after 5k miles on the old cam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (JEttaVR66Spd)*

I updated the original post with more pictures from the cam follower.
This was a new cam follower with 10k miles on it, running on the original cam. My car is a 2005.5 Audi A4 and most likely has a Rev. A cam.
The cam follower has been run for 10k miles since I replaced the original cam follower. The car now has 55k miles on it. The wear pattern is a little different than I expected, but it doesn't look like it is having any problems so far. The cam itself looks to be in the same condition it was in when I did the original cam follower replacement.
For those worried about replacing the cam follower and not the cam, I am taking pictures every 5k miles to document the wear. Hopefully I will find that keeping a good cam follower in the engine is all that is required to keep the car reliable.
I am still offering to assist anyone who wants some help inspecting/replacing a cam follower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (JEttaVR66Spd)*

Any further updates with more miles?


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (ElectroMike)*

It has been a while since I updated this tread ... 
I haven't taken any new pictures, but I do have an update on miles.
I have just past *70k miles*. The new follower is wearing perfectly with no abnormal signs of damage. The cam lube is still in perfect shape.
My car does not use a measurable amount of oil between oil changes, and I have maintained the oil level perfectly since I bought the car.
Earlier this summer, when I was around 60k miles I ran a lapping day to really give the car a good run, and checked the oil before, during, and after. The Mobil1 0W-40 oil held up amazing well. There were no signs of accelerated wear at all.








I am still willing to help out anyone within a decent drive in Indianapolis, IN. It is very important to make sure your cam follower isn't damaged before you get to the point of cam and pump failure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

That cam follower looks beat up for 10k miles.


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Aguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aguilar* »_That cam follower looks beat up for 10k miles. 

I was actually quite happy with that wear for 10k miles. It looks a little different than I expected, but there is very little actual wear on the follower.
There are actually two different wear zones on the follower. There is the very center wear the piston from the HPFP is compressing the follower, and then there is a ring of wear from the follower riding on the edge of the cam lobe.
I am open to other interpretations, but I have just recently inspected the follower again after 25k miles of use and the wear pattern is much more even. So, I am not too concerned with the results from 10k of use. I plan to run this cam follower for another 30k miles at least. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yimstab7 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (JEttaVR66Spd)*

how much and where can i get this cam follower?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

48.96 shipped from 1stvwparts.com. ordered monday afternoon. was here thursday afternoon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r1store (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (JEttaVR66Spd)*

Has anyone else had this problem and used this method of repair?
I have an 06 2.0T and my engine light came on and it points to this possible Cam lobe replacement. I am just wondering if i buy the Cam follower if this will fix my problem withought having to spend the $800 that the dealership says is the true fix.
Thanks


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (r1store)*

if you have a code regarding the cam and or the car is driving different its probably already too late. 
checking the follower regularly and preventative maintenance is the key, not driving the **** into the ground.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 2.0T Cam Follower Install Pictures (JEttaVR66Spd)*

In for later reference.
Thanks for the write up


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JEttaVR66Spd)*

Quick link to my 80k mile replacement:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4804687


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

anyone kno how to align the cams together???? i had to replace the cam and when i took the lower part of the valve cover off it jumped on the chain and im not sure how to align them back up


----------



## BGKYJettaOwner (Sep 5, 2007)

*Another one bites the dust*

Nashville Audi dealership wasn't able to replicate my highway power loss issue in my '06 2.0T A4 so couldn't diagnose the problem. Thanks to the forum community I was able to diagnose it. Cam follower was holed out and HPFP plunger was riding on the cam lobe. I had already purchased a new cam follower in expectation of needing to replace it. I guess I'll be replacing the camshaft and FP plunger next. Anyone have a write-up for changing the camshaft?


----------



## foiler (Jan 29, 2006)

I made the unforgivable mistake of dropping the banjo bolt into the back of the engine. Took me a couple of hours of probing to retrieve it. At 63k, the cam follower only had the coating worn off in the middle. Thanks for the great write-up.


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

BGKYJettaOwner said:


> Nashville Audi dealership wasn't able to replicate my highway power loss issue in my '06 2.0T A4 so couldn't diagnose the problem. Thanks to the forum community I was able to diagnose it. Cam follower was holed out and HPFP plunger was riding on the cam lobe. I had already purchased a new cam follower in expectation of needing to replace it. I guess I'll be replacing the camshaft and FP plunger next. Anyone have a write-up for changing the camshaft?


Hahaha not easy job. U need a speacial green selant and a tool to lock the cams in place. Took me two days and someones help.


----------



## rmpater (Mar 23, 2007)

*Great write-up!*

Thanks for the great write-up on the cam follower install. I have owned a 2005.5 A4 Avant 6MT (with 63,000 miles) for about 2 1/2 years and didn't know anything about this issue. I was reading the Audi forum and found your post yesterday and ordered a new follower on the spot. I went out today and pulled the HPFP thinking that my follower and cam were junk but thankfully my follower was worn but not destroyed. My cam looks good and I will install the new follower tomorrow and start an inspection schedule for the future. My car has had an APR 93 octane chip tune since about 45k with no other mods. I do not drive the car agressively I just wanted the better driveability the chip offers. Thanks again for the nice step by step, the bentley manual was a little thin on details but I did remove the fuel pump fuse (#28) and ran the car until it died, about 3 seconds. Then I used my vag-com and checked the fuel pressure (under Engine, read measure block 140, showed 1.3 bar fuel pressure after the car stopped running). There was only about one drop of fuel that came out of the lines when I removed them.:beer::beer:


----------



## ramseyjacob (Jan 2, 2011)

*Thanks!*

I recently purchased a 2006 Audi A4 and I can't tell you how much help this tutorial was! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:!!!

One big difference that I noticed was the fuel pump on my 2006 has a bleed valve that really threw me for a loop due to my lack of mechanical know-how. I ended up just removing it and then reinstalling it. Because of this difference I took your fine photo album and added some additional information and helpful arrows/outlines for those like me who are new to this!

I absolutely admit to stealing your photos, 100%, but I hope this updated album will help another person out there somewhere in Audi/VW land.

http://picasaweb.google.com/112713034269240554276/2006AudiA4CamFollowerReplacement

- Ramsey


----------



## Badaxx (Nov 15, 2009)

great pictures and step by step very helpful


----------



## philv001 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Fuel cutoff?*

I've read other DIY's that tell me to reduce the pressure in the high pressure fuel lines by removing a fuse. Is this necessary?


----------



## olds72 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm picking up a 2006 Passat 2.0t on thursday 27 Jan 2011 with 55,895 miles on it. The car dorve out fine on my initial test drive. It was snowing like crazy so I didn't get to push it to hard and I didn't get on the eway. I'll drive it one more time before I sign the papers. If there is a problem with the cam follower issue, what will I experience (noise/drive ability)? Should replace the cam follower ASAP if there are no obvious symptoms? That may be a dumb question. CarFax looks good. It's has been serviced regularly.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't really tell condition without pulling fuel pump and checking follower. It may be fine or may be ready to fail. The car is a big investment and worth the time to check/replace (either yourself or have an indy VW shop check). If it has failed you are looking at somewhere around $1700-$3000 to replace cam. Worth effort/cost for peace of mind with new purchase. All IMO, feel free to ignore.


----------



## philv001 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Cam Follower Redesign?*

When did the cam get redesigned?


----------



## olds72 (Aug 9, 2006)

saaber2 said:


> Can't really tell condition without pulling fuel pump and checking follower. It may be fine or may be ready to fail. .


 If I'm going to pull it to inspect it, I'm going to replace it.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

philv001 said:


> When did the cam get redesigned?


 Have to physically check because even some early cars had the revised "b" cam and some later cars had the "A" cam. There is a very easy DIY on vortex where you remove the vacuum pump to check what cam revision you have. Here are the TSB dates FWIW.


----------



## Neil Tice (Jun 5, 2011)

*Cam Follower*

I have a 2005.5 A4 and I inspected and replaced the cam follower at 86569 miles and have owned the car since about 11,000 miles. The old follower had minimal wear and the cam and fuel pump plunger looked good. About 2/3 of the black coating on the top of the follower was discolored but no signs that it had gotten down to metal to metal. There were a few scratches so it may have been close to wearing out so I am glad I changed it. 

Thanks for the instructtions JEttaVR66Spd, they helped make it only about a 1.5 hour project instead of a 6 hour project. I use Castrol Syntek and replace the oil every 5,000 miles. A friend of mine with a 2006 A4 2.0T had to replace the cam shaft, follower, and fuel pump for about $1400. He only changes his oil ever 10000 miles. He is hoping Audi will reimbuse him now that they extended the warrantee (he didn't use a Audi authorized repair shop). 

I also just replaced the turbo bypass valve due to a CEL light with code P0299. The diaphram had a hole in it and is also a common problem since the new one has a piston instead of a diaphram.


----------



## shtexas (Aug 21, 2011)

I recently had my check engine light come on and the codes all point to a fully failed cam follower. I have a 2006 a4 with only 26k miles on it. Would a dealership help cover this fix or am I screwed. Failure at 27k miles is ridiculous


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

VW/Audi recently issues a notice to owners extending the coverage for the high pressure fuel pump and supporting components. I would take it to the dealer and ask them about it. The notice I received extended me to 120k miles.


----------



## tarikata_cs (Mar 29, 2009)

JEttaVR66Spd said:


> Thank's for good thread!
> 
> 50 000 miles chek my cam follower and looks like your new to the 5 000 miles...
> 
> Condition of only 10,000 miles seems pretty bad ...the new cam f does not play so well


----------



## sickity (Sep 22, 2007)

philv001 said:


> I've read other DIY's that tell me to reduce the pressure in the high pressure fuel lines by removing a fuse. Is this necessary?


If you don't want a fuel facial then yes it is a good idea, it basically disconnects the door switch from engaging the fuel pump....


----------



## jzero (Jan 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by philv001
> I've read other DIY's that tell me to reduce the pressure in the high pressure fuel lines by removing a fuse. Is this necessary?





> Originally Posted by sickity
> If you don't want a fuel facial then yes it is a good idea, it basically disconnects the door switch from engaging the fuel pump....


I agree you should release the fuel pressure properly. I just replaced my cam follower and very little fuel leaked out because I bled the pressure.

The high-pressure fuel pump generates 725 psi. That is a LOT. When you release the pressure it goes down to 80 psi which is preferable.

1. Remove the fuel pump fuse. It's fuse #28 on my '06 A4. The fuse panel has a diagram that tells you where it is. 

2. Remove the electrical connector shown in this picture (pic from OP's installation). It's the connector at the top of the photo, with some blue poking out. 

3. Start the engine and let it idle for 10 seconds. My engine died after about 5 seconds due to the fuel pressure drop. Turn it off if it doesn't die by itself.

4. Now start the cam follower replacement procedures. Your fuel pressure is bled off.

(My information comes from the Bentley manual)


----------



## jzero (Jan 7, 2012)

I just replaced my cam follower on an 06 A4 and I wanted to add some comments.

1. As I mentioned in my previous post, release the fuel pressure with the proper procedure before disconnecting any fittings. It will make a big difference.

2. *Banjo Bolt: * it was hard to get the 12 point socket into the bolt. I used a flat blade screwdriver with my other hand to guide the socket bit into the bolt. 
2-1. When it's time to remove the bolt, I left the socket bit pressing into the bolt and then also slid a telescoping magnetic pickup tool up to bolt. Then I could remove the socket bit and the bolt would click against the magnet, preventing the bolt from falling into the engine bay.
2-2. My service manual says the torque on the banjo bolt is 18 ft-lb, but when attempting this during installation I managed to strip the bolt. OOPS. I can probably manage to remove it in the future but it'll be fun. Careful when tightening it but keep in mind 18 ft-lb is a bit of torque.

3. *Compression Fitting:* I also have a bleed valve sticking in the way of where I'd move a wrench to loosen the compression fitting. You can just remove the bleed valve to get it out of the way (you have to get the 3 torx bolts out later). The torque on the compression fitting is 22 ft-lb although you can't get a socket on it so you'll have to guess unless you have a special torque crescent wrench or something. 

4. Before removing the fuel pump, take care to clean all the dirt off it. There was a ton of dirt on mine and it would have all fallen in.


----------



## rally1 (Nov 5, 2002)

*No banjo*

For whatever reason my (bought used) 2007 A4 2.0 has a flex hose where all the DIYs have that tricky banjo connection. Made the job much easier, I had already taken off the coolant reservoir by the time I figured it out...

I did verify that my VIN is in the extended warranty.

Here is what mine looked like with 75k on the odometer, new one next to it. It may have been replaced if/when the pump was switched updated.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vi1wwr38mi5m1vd/IMG_1945.jpg


----------



## dausauto (Apr 15, 2015)

hey what kind of codes would a worn cam follower throw?


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Updated Links to Pictures*

I noticed all the photo links are broken. They should all be working again! ic:


----------

